# Umbaukit für CPS-Hinterbauten bei Threesome, Big Air und Straitline



## bergamont (18. November 2011)

Die Rahmen der Bergamont Modelle Threesome, Big Air und Straitline wurden seit dem Modelljahr 2011 mit unserem Coax Pivot System ausgerüstet.

Die Nabeneinbaubreite der Hinterbauten ist 157mm (Big Air, Straitline) bzw. 142mm (Threesome). Dies führt bei der Nach- oder Umrüstung von Laufrädern zu Einschränkungen bei der Auswahl an Naben bzw. Laufrädern.
Um dies zu verbessern, kann beim nächstgelegenen Bergamont Händler über unser Service-Center ein Umbaukit (UVP: 59,90 EUR) erworben werden. 

Dieses Kit ist für alle genannten Modelle identisch und besteht aus zwei CNC-gefrästen Ausfallenden, die die originalen Teile ersetzen und die Einbaubreite um jeweils 7mm, auf 150mm bzw. 135mm reduzieren. So können nun auch alle Standardnaben mit 12mm Steckachse gefahren werden.



​


----------



## federwech (6. April 2012)

Hallo Bergamont,

habe den Umbausatz im Big Air montiert.
Passt perfekt, soweit alles prima .

Einen technischen Verbesserungsvorschlag hÃ¤tte ich allerdings: 
Die originalen Aufallenden haben ne Nut, die die Nabenenden bei der Hinterradmontage fÃ¼hren. Die Hinterradmontage geht so ratzfatz.
Die Teile des Umbausatzes sind leider glatt, was einen grossen RÃ¼ckschritt beim Montagekomfort bedeutet. Mit der Nut vom Original wÃ¤ren die Teile perfekt.
Solltet ihr das umstellen, dÃ¼rft ihr mir gerne nen optimierten Satz zuschicken 

Der angegebene UVP von 59.90â¬ passt Ã¼brigens nicht, habe 5 Euro mehr bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le_Zuz (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Bergamont,

bis wann ist der Umbausatz eigentlich wieder verfügbar?

Die Vorgeschichte:
Mir wurde im Zuge eines Rahmentausches obiges Kit versprochen, da mein altes Straitline (2009) noch 150mm, der Tauschrahmen (2012) allerdings 157mm Einbaubreite hat. Nach knapp einem halben Jahr Wartezeit hatte mein Händler Anfang Mai den Rahmen über Umwege bekommen, allerdings ohne Kit. Hier sei angeblich das Paket verschollen.
Seitdem warte ich und verliere so langsam die Geduld. Es ist für mich schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass solche Kleinteile eine Lieferzeit von mehreren Monaten haben...

Viele Grüße
Le_Zuz


----------



## bergamont (30. Mai 2012)

@Le_Zuz
Schick mir mal bitte Deinen Händlerkontakt per PM, dann kläre ich mit unserem Service wo es da hängt.


----------



## Patrick159 (17. Juni 2012)

Also für die die schlau sind einfach 2 scheiben an jeder innen seite beigepack di 3,5 mm dick sind m8 müsste das sein und dann passt das alles habe es selber gemacht 1 A und kostet nix wenn man 2 scheiben rumliegen hat. Bei einbau am besten fett an die scheiben machen und rein machen dann fallen sie nicht raus. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. August 2012)

Und wie funktioniert das dann mit der Bremsaufnahme? Die Bremsscheibe wandert doch bei den Adaptern weiter nach innen, oder? 

Beim Adapter auf 150 die im Post oben genannten 3,5mm und beim Adapter auf 135mm ja theoretisch dann sogar um 18,5mm.

Wie ist dieses Problem gelöst?


----------



## federwech (29. August 2012)

Nö, die Bremsaufnahme bleibt wo sie ist.
Nur die Nabenenden verändern ihre Lage. 
Felge, Kassette und Scheibe bleiben am Platz, weil aus der Mitte referenziert wird.

Ich muss nach dem Radwechsel von NB157 auf 150 lediglich am Shifter ein paar Klicks nachjustieren.

135 auf 150 oder gar 157 geht übrigens nicht. Das wär bissi viel verlangt.
Die Austauschausfallenden ändern die Nabenbreite nur von 142 auf 135 ODER von 157 auf 150 mm.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. August 2012)

Gut, danke für Deine Erklärung - dann hab ichs zuvor falsch verstanden.

D.h. der 157 auf 150 -Adapter besteht lediglich aus zwei 3,5mm breiten Spacern, die rechts und links zwischen Rahmen und Nabe geklemmt werden und die Bremse - das Schaltwerk müssen dann halt um dieses Maß weiter nach innen greifen.

So richtig? Falls ja frage ich mich, ob die Bremse tatsächlich so viel Spiel hat, bei der Langlochbefestigung.

Oder ist die Bremsscheibe bei der 157er Nabe gemessen von der Nabenmitte an der gleiche Stelle wie bei der 150er Nabe und der Überstand ist nur etwas größer?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. August 2012)

Ich hab gleich noch ne Frage zum Hinterbau.

Ist die Achse, die da hinten drin ist, dann eine Standard 157mm-Maxle von RS oder ist da auch ein Sondermaß bzw. eine Sonderanfertigung die einen Standard hat, der von keinem anderen Hersteller zu kaufen ist?


----------



## federwech (30. August 2012)

Ob die Maxle ne Sonderbreite hat kann ich nur vermuten. Hab keinen Vergleich zum Messen an ner 150er Achse.

Die Scheibenposition bleibt gleich, ebenso die Position der Kassette. Definitiv.
Wenn überhaupt musst du fein nachjustieren um die Toleranzne auszugleichen.
Jedenfalls musst du nicht die 3.5mm ausgleichen, keine Angst! 

Die Abbildung der Ausfallenden in Post#1 zeigt die Variante für 150mm. Die "originalen" für 157 haben ne eingefräste 3.5mm tiefe Nut, so dass die längeren Nabenenden untergebracht werden. Die Nut ist gleichzeitig ne schöne Führung beim Radeinbau.
Es müssen also die kompletten Ausfallenden gewechselt werden, mit Spacern wird da nicht gearbeitet.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. August 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Jetzt hab ichs kapiert. Dann werd ich mal den Weg zu meinem Händler suchen. Um wegen der Achse und den Ausfallern zu fragen.

Werde auf jeden Fall ne 150er Nabe fahren, schon allein weil da die Auswahl wesentlich größer ist wie bei 157.

BTW: Dein Bir Air ist richtig schön, ist das ein L-Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (30. August 2012)

Gerne, kein Problem. Konnt mir das zuerst auch nicht recht vorstellen und hab mich in die gleiche Sackgasse verrannt wie du....

Ja, das Big Air ist Grösse L. Danke für das "schön". 

EDIT: Wegen der Achse...die musste ich ebenfalls nicht tauschen. Die Breite des Hinterbaus bezüglich der Anlageflaeche und des Gewindes für die Steckachse bleibt ja, wie sie ist. Alles was du brauchst ist das Kit mit den Ausfallenden.


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich grad das hier mal wieder aus, allerdings würde ich gern die andere Richtung gehen.

Ich habe hier noch zwei Laufradsätze mit Tattoo Naben in 150mm und würde die gerne an meinem neuen Big Air als Ersatz- bzw. Bikepark LRS weiter verwenden.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit die 150mm Tattoo Naben auf 157mm umzubauen? Bei den meisten Naben passen ja die Hülsen die aus 135 Millimetern 142 machen auch auf die 150mm Naben. 

Gibts eine ähnliche Möglichkeit auch für eure Naben?

Die gedrehten 3,5mm Spacer würde ich dann eher als Ausweichlösung nehmen. Den Hinterbau auf 150mm umbauen möchte ich auch nicht, dann passt ja der originale LRS nicht mehr und jedes mal die Ausfallenden umschrauben mag auch niemand.


----------



## bergamont (28. Oktober 2013)

@flachmaennchen

Das bieten wir so leider nicht als Umbausatz an.


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Oktober 2013)

Hmm schade, dann muss es wohl doch die Lösung mit den Spacern werden. Aber danke für die prompte Info.


----------



## Dennis88 (25. November 2013)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

gut das ich gerade dieses gute Adapterstück gesehen habe!
versuchte gerade meine deemax auf 157 mm umzurüsten...

... zum glück gibt es diese Teile von euch...

Könnt ihr mir eine Teilenummer geben die ich dann bei meinem Händler angeben kann...

Vielen dank

p.s. ich hoffe die sind noch verfügbar...!!!

mfg


----------



## bergamont (26. November 2013)

@Dennis88

Eine Teilenummer habe ich dafür nicht. Dein Händler soll sich einfach kurz per Telefon an unseren Service wenden, dort weiß man welche Teile benötigt werden und kann die Bestellung abwickeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (28. November 2013)

Hier mal eine ganz andere Frage:

Habe das originale Laufrad aus dem Straitline 7.1 mit 157mm Breite. Ich muss auf 150mm Nabenbreite runter. Gibt es dafür eine andere Achse für die Nabe? 

Falls nein, ist das Lauftrad mittig gespeicht,sodass ich einfach die bestehende Achse abdrehen kann und so eine 150mm Achse erhalte?

Passt das dann noch mit der Bremsscheibe?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. November 2013)

Da beim 157er Hinterbau die Ausfaller jeweils 3,5 mm mehr lichtes Maß haben, würde ich sagen ja.


----------



## Muckal (28. November 2013)

Habs mal grob hin gehalten, sollte passen. Ich werds morgen einfach mal testen. Schön, wenn man Zugriff auf anständige Maschinen hat


----------



## federwech (29. November 2013)

Beidseitig kürzen müsste meiner Meinung nach Funktionieren. Ob jetzt die Innenbreite der Ausfallenden oder die Achsbreite weniger wird ist latte.

Solange du *beidseitig* kürzst kommt das hin.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. November 2013)

Mich wurde interessieren, wie Du ein eingespeichtes Laufrad in eine Drehmaschine einspannst. Kannst Du davon ein Bild hier rein stellen?


----------



## Muckal (29. November 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mich wurde interessieren, wie Du ein eingespeichtes Laufrad in eine Drehmaschine einspannst. Kannst Du davon ein Bild hier rein stellen?



Ich spann das Laufrad am Achsstummel ein, dann mach ich die Achsmutter auf, zieh das Laufrad von der Achse, dreh die Achse auf der einen Seite ab, drehe die Achse um, drehe sie auf der anderen Seite ab, drehe die Achse nochmal um, stecke das Laufrad wieder auf und ziehe es mit der Achsmutter auf der Achse fest. 

Die Achsmutter habe ich zwischenzeitlich vom Lehrling auf der anderen Maschine abdrehen lassen, die muss ja auch kürzer werden.

Warum kompliziert, wenns auch einfach geht?


----------



## federwech (29. November 2013)

Achsooo, der Lehrling hats gemacht!


----------



## Muckal (29. November 2013)

Ja, und der Ing hat drüber geschaut, demnach passt das jetz so 

Also die Anpassung der Hinterräder von Straitline und Bigair 2011 geht so:

Achse aus Nabe ausbauen, Achse beidseitig um 3,5mm abdrehen, Achsmutter um 3,5mm abdrehen (auf welcher Seite sag ich nicht, ein bisschen muss man auch noch selber denken) und beim Einbau den O-Ring der Achsmutter nicht vergessen. Fertig. Kostet 5 Euro beim freundlichen Metallbetrieb von nebenan.


----------



## Kc33x (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo Berganmont
Ich hab da nen problem -.- ich habe mir einen big air rahmen 7.2 bj 2012er gebraucht gekauft dazu wollte ich meine alten/neu  laufräder verwenden die aber hinten die maße von 150mm und nicht 157mm haben. Jetzt suche ich seit tagen im internet und foren ect.. nach dem umrüstkit ausfallendenadapter  aber finde nix wirklich garnix  ich war auch schon bei mir im ort bei 2 händlern mehr haben wir nicht  und die wollten mir auch nicht recht weiterhelfen sie sagten nur wir führen diese marke nicht und können mir nicht weiterhelfen ich solle selbst im internet gucken mit viel glück finde ich was. So jetzt hoffe ich  ich komme hier ein wenig weiter an infos  ist es iwie möglich daran zu kommen ohne überdiese beiden händler!?.


----------



## federwech (28. Februar 2014)

Ein bergamont Händler kann dir die Ausfallenden bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (28. Februar 2014)

Kc33x schrieb:


> Hallo Berganmont
> Ich hab da nen problem -.- ich habe mir einen big air rahmen 7.2 bj 2012er gebraucht gekauft dazu wollte ich meine alten/neu  laufräder verwenden die aber hinten die maße von 150mm und nicht 157mm haben. Jetzt suche ich seit tagen im internet und foren ect.. nach dem umrüstkit ausfallendenadapter  aber finde nix wirklich garnix  ich war auch schon bei mir im ort bei 2 händlern mehr haben wir nicht  und die wollten mir auch nicht recht weiterhelfen sie sagten nur wir führen diese marke nicht und können mir nicht weiterhelfen ich solle selbst im internet gucken mit viel glück finde ich was. So jetzt hoffe ich  ich komme hier ein wenig weiter an infos  ist es iwie möglich daran zu kommen ohne überdiese beiden händler!?.



Gehst zum freundlichen Metaller von nebenan und lässt dir zwei Ringe mit je 3.5mm drehen. Idealerweise anständiges Alu oder V2A. Stahl geht natürlich auch. Die klebst mit bisschen Fett an deine Nabe und fertig.


----------



## bergamont (28. Februar 2014)

@Kc33x Du findest auf unserer Webseite einen Bergamont Händler in deiner Nähe. Dieser kann dir die passenden Ausfallenden bestellen, so wie es @federwech schon geschrieben hatte.

Zu selbstgebauten Adapterlösungen kann ich hier nichts weiter sagen, das liegt in der Verantwortung desjenigen der sie herstellt.


----------



## Kc33x (28. Februar 2014)

Perfekt!!  ich bedanke mich für die zahlreichen schnellen info's.


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (16. März 2014)

Hallo Bergamont Support
Habe ein Big Air MGN von 2012 und die passenden Ausfallenden für die 150er Achse bzw. Laufräder des Vorgängers (2010er Big Air LTD).
Benötige ich jetz zwingend die Rear Maxle Achse oder kann ich die Achse vom alten Modell verwenden? Beim alten Modell wurde die Achsschraube ja noch gekontert. 
Grüsse


----------



## bergamont (17. März 2014)

@CHRIZCROZZ Bitte verwende die spezielle Rear-Maxle, die beim MGN dabei war. Dann ist die Kompatibilität auf jeden Fall gewährleistet. Die alten Achsen haben wir in den CPS-Rahmen nicht getestet, daher kann ich dazu auch keine Infos oder eine Freigabe geben.


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (17. März 2014)

Ok Danke! Dann muss ich meinen Händler nochmals kontaktieren da die Achse nicht dabei war!
Ich bedanke mich an dieser Stelle aber bei Bergamont für die superschnelle Reklamationsabwicklung und den Ersatzrahmen!


----------



## Stiffi2000 (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo Bergamont Team 
Ich brauche dieser Model eine neue Schaltauge  , leider gab keine ersatz teil für Bergamont DH Team 2008 wo gib den eigentlich zu bekommen .


----------



## bergamont (16. Februar 2015)

@Stiffi2000 
Verstehe ich das richtig: Du suchst ein neues Schaltauge für ein Bergamont Team DH aus 2008? Das wäre ein BGM-H019, hast Du schon bei deinem Bergamont-Händler oder das Internet danach gefragt?


----------



## Stiffi2000 (16. Februar 2015)

ja hab ich das ist in bad Oeynhausen  bei Bikesports .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

